# What do your fluffs wear in cold weather?



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

We turn the heat down at night in the winter and keep our thermostat on 68 during the day. I put nylon or satin vests on the girls that attach with velcro. I also have cotton tee shirts for them. I hate the way they look, and now all the vests that I see are harness style. The sweaters are so lovely and I would love for the girls to be able to wear them. I'm wondering if there is a way to put sweaters on them without causing a grooming nightmare. Their little coats would be too warm.:smpullhair: What do you put on your fluffs to keep them warm during the day when it is real cold?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We keep our therostat at about 66-68(menopause here so I can't have it too warm... but we have windows on the south side of the house so we get solar warming most of the day and the brick seems to hold that heat for most of the night.
I wonder if light polar fleece vests that velcro on the front would work,I'm sure it keep them warm. That way you're not moving the fabric over the fur much,to cause matting.... Don't laugh but I have seen Snugges for dogs,maybe that would work....

I don't really put anything on mine to keep warm,but they're in full coat. They all snuggle together on a big pillow bed or in the carrier w/ blankies. We snuggle on the couch a lot so we have body heat.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady wears sweaters during the day and pajamas at night.

Maltese don't have an undercoat to keep them warm and do get chilly in cold weather.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

April I have the perfect solution to your problem, how about becoming a snowbird:chili: I would love to have you at my park:yes: should I save a space for you and the girls
Seriously my girls wear jammies to bed B&B came with a blankie so we wrap her in it she looks so cute with jammies and her blankie:wub:, in AZ they always wear dresses


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Lady wears sweaters during the day and pajamas at night. Does the sweater mat her hair?
> 
> Maltese don't have an undercoat to keep them warm and do get chilly in cold weather.


 Yes, I know. My Rose shivers early in the am, so I wrap her in a heated blanket.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> We keep our therostat at about 66-68(menopause here so I can't have it too warm... but we have windows on the south side of the house so we get solar warming most of the day and the brick seems to hold that heat for most of the night.
> I wonder if light polar fleece vests that velcro on the front would work,I'm sure it keep them warm. That way you're not moving the fabric over the fur much,to cause matting.... Don't laugh but I have seen Snugges for dogs,maybe that would work.... Snuggie? Surely you jest. My DH would never let me bring one of those in the house.:HistericalSmiley: The polar fleece sounds like a good idea, I wonder where I can find them?
> 
> I don't really put anything on mine to keep warm,but they're in full coat. They all snuggle together on a big pillow bed or in the carrier w/ blankies. We snuggle on the couch a lot so we have body heat.


Sounds great!:wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Sophia is always cold when it's chilly out. Poor baby doesn't have enough fat on her bones to keep her warm :wub: She wears pj's at night and sweaters, shirts, or fuzzy pj's if it's really cold during the day


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> April I have the perfect solution to your problem, how about becoming a snowbird:chili: I would love to have you at my park:yes: should I save a space for you and the girls :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> Seriously my girls wear jammies to bed B&B came with a blankie so we wrap her in it she looks so cute with jammies and her blankie:wub:, in AZ they always wear dresses


 I ordered two of the Toni Mari nighties. They have cupcakes on them.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

jenniferhope423 said:


> Sophia is always cold when it's chilly out. Poor baby doesn't have enough fat on her bones to keep her warm :wub: She wears pj's at night and sweaters, shirts, or fuzzy pj's if it's really cold during the day


 I know what you mean-thanks Jennifer.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tyler must be made of hearty stock. Up in vermont it was minus 4 the week of Christmas :w00t: and he was fine around the house and even playing outside (with a coat on of course) though at night we drop the temp to 55-60 and we did take him off his bed on the ground and thus started the in bed phase of our doggie ownership...the thing we never said we'd do. :smilie_tischkante: He never shivers though. Maybe I got a sled dog in disguise?:thumbsup:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Sodie loves the cold. He doesn't wear anything. 

Roo has t-shirts and hoodies for inside...and sweaters and a heavy coat for outside. He also has snuggle bags Aunt Jacqui made him which have been a big hit.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, I live in So.Cal. And my dogs have these beautiful white fur coats....and they wear them all year long!! LOL! All kidding aside, it is rarely cold enough here to warrent any extra layers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It does get cold in the winter in New Mexico and even snows for those that don't know. Our altitude is a little over a mile high and we live in the high desert.

We have tile floor throughout the house except for the Master Bedroom, so the floors can also be cold in winter. I try to keep our temp at 66-68 degrees.

During the day, the girls wear tee-shirts. I find that they get too hot in sweaters while indoors. At night we have nighties to wear and also they snuggle in the comforter with me in bed.

I do put them in sweaters or coats when we go outdoors.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

At night they are under the covers with me, although I do sometimes have them wear a t-shirt to bed. I tried sweaters during the day but came home to find them half-on/half-off (think Flashdance) - apparently they play tug with each others' sweater. So, they just have blankets to snuggle up in during the day.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't keep my house cold or chilly at all that's what the outside is for (or my Dad's house! lol). So Bisou doesn't need to wear clothes inside because the house is not chilly, she'll wear a coat or a sweater outside only.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I keep Aolani in a little sweater or sometimes a t-shirt when he's indoors and when I take him outside he wears his coats and other attire (booties, track suits etc.)


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Bogie starts shivering at 50 degrees. He spends the winter in sweaters, but I don't have him wear anything at night. He gets to snuggle with me and I'm menopausal (bed furnace) so he stays warm enough.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm in NW FL so it does get cold here. The girls were nighties at night and a t-shirt during the day, Riley just wears his lovely locks. When we go outside i put the girls in their sweaters.


----------



## poochieheaven (Nov 19, 2009)

Piper is cold already and it is in the 60s here.

She has a wide selection of coats and sweaters- from heavy duty to light weight.

One of my favorites so far is the gold paw series cozy fleece. It is light weight fleece so it gets the job done on those days when she only needs a simple coat.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I guess one good thing about living where it gets cold in winter,
is all the fun wardrobe options for fluffs!

The malts do have snuggies. :brownbag: 
But I must write, that I do not! lol

I just bought a nice pink sweater today for Paris.
And Phesty gave her a striped one last year for SS.

I always put coats on them in the fall. 
And winter is basically too cold to go outside.

I have a cute pic of the girls in winter coats that I should find & post!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Cody and Mandy don't chill in the house during the winter. I keep it at around 70. But, this week the temps dropped at night, and I woke up to mid 60's in the house. Josey was freezing. I just ordered some new sweaters and a cashmere argyle sweater for her. I can't wait to get the cashmere sweater. She has a better wardrobe than me.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

poochieheaven said:


> Piper is cold already and it is in the 60s here.
> 
> She has a wide selection of coats and sweaters- from heavy duty to light weight.
> 
> One of my favorites so far is the gold paw series cozy fleece. It is light weight fleece so it gets the job done on those days when she only needs a simple coat.


 Jenny, I just went to your site-you have some really cute things! I love the Ruff Ruff Couture line and I bought the thermal t-shirts with the hearts for my girls. Those look warm, comfy, and pretty!:chili: I love them and I am so excited to get them. Also, I bought a velour Christmas dress for my Lily. (My Rose has one) Velour does not cause matting for my girls. Thank you so much!:blush:


----------

